# Derelict House (next to West Park)



## 0xygen (Nov 22, 2010)

Have been meaning to check out this place for ages but have always been in a car. As I was on foot yesterday I decided to head in quickly before moving on to West Park. I have no idea what this place was (any info/input would be appreciated!). I'm guessing it was converted in to some kind of residential care home judging by the various bathrooms I found. It's pretty screwed though which is a shame as it was probably really nice back in the day!

-0xy


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 22, 2010)

I meant to add - if you are planning on checking this place out then be very careful as the floors are deadly. Also if you weigh any more than 10 stone I would seriously advise you not to head up to the first floor,

-0xy


----------



## mookster (Nov 22, 2010)

That's Hollywood Lodge which was part of West Park, the land is leased to the people who own all the horses who don't mind you taking pics as long as you don't disturb the horses. The fire was an insurance jobby I'm led to believe.


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I wondered if it had been part of WP originally. Didn't bump in to anyone there - just got followed around by one of the horses


----------



## Vertex (Nov 22, 2010)

*Nice one!*

I really liked this place when we checked it out. Dodgy as hell but totally worth reporting on.

Good work


----------



## chopper27 (Nov 25, 2010)

Strange old place ,i think a few patients were kept there from west park during the war as west park was used to house many of our soldiers back in the day i guess they ran out of space,


----------



## evilnoodle (Nov 25, 2010)

That looks like it was quite grand at some point. A very nice building indeed. Shame about the vandalism and fire damage. Some nice natural decay and vegetation growth tho


----------



## Zotez (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes I remember this place, some girls were doing a photo shoot when we went but we didnt stick around long.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats as derelict as it comes 
Love the stair way shot in 4

SK


----------



## sam1990 (Dec 12, 2010)

I really want to buy that house!

Its got some lovely features, and a history too...thanks for taking the pics!


----------



## old git (Jan 17, 2011)

I was there early Jan consoling myself after my brief excersion next door. Thought it might have been part of it once.Those stairs took my 13 stone but it was iffy.
Did you spot the kids coloured letters on the floor. Just had to make a couple of words up.
Answers on a postcard please as to what those words are from the next visitor!!


----------



## King Al (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice one Oxy, good to see  do not like the look of those floors n stairs though


----------



## Potter (Jan 18, 2011)

That's the sort of place I'd buy if I had a huge amount of money.


----------



## AJW1977 (Jan 20, 2011)

Blimey, i bet that place was lovely back in the day

such a shame


----------



## Andrew. (Feb 7, 2011)

Thats hollywood house, it has an interesting history behind it, info here

http://www.westparkhospital.co.uk/section403482_139246.html

The top floor is ok if you stick to the edges, it took my weight ok at the time and i was 15 st at the time, it has a basement which i found the entrance to but never went down. Nice little site though and if your near West Park pop in and have a look


----------



## Urbex_94 (Feb 24, 2011)

My favourite state of decay!


----------

